# Does Doug's usually take this long?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I ordered a gun from Doug's Shoot'n Sports 3 weeks ago, and the thing still hasn't come in. They had to order it from the factory, and told me that once they placed the order, it would take about a week to get it. They also told me that had there not been any of what I wanted in stock, they would have made me wait. Well of course the factory had stock, and they placed the order, but it has taken 2 weeks longer than it should have. I'm almost wondering if they didn't sell it to someone else and just don't wanna say anything. Have any of you ordered guns through them? Did it take this long? I have been super stoked about getting it, so I have called down there about every other day since the day it was supposed to be in, so I am sure its getting obnoxious, but now its starting to make me upset.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

Call them and tell them you want the money back they told a week and have give any reason why it is still not there. I would get your money back and go else where with it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Problem is, they wanted the lowest price, and they were the only ones that could actually order the gun I want. All the other stores I tried cost tons more, or their supplier didn't have it available for order. I don't know what the deal is, but its making me upset.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure why one store could get it faster than another from the same manufacturer/supplier, if that's what you are inferring. You may have had a sales person that just didn't know what they were talking about? What gun is it? I may be able to look at back orders and give you the real lowdown.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its a Two tone sig mosquito. I called them AGAIN earlier today, and they said something like "oh well the manufacturer was out of stock", but when I ordered it, they told me that they would put in the order, and from there it would take a week. Every time I have called, they just said, nope, no gun yet, rather than telling me the factory had none in stock to ship. They told me it would be ordered straight from sig.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I show 27 available from my distributor. They buy quantities from the manufacturer, so a lot of times I can get them when the manufacturer is out, How much did they want? I'll see if I can match it.

Is this it?

SGMOS22RTC SIG MOSQUITO 22LR R2T 4.4" RAIL AS
[attachment=0:3v62zwel]SGMOS22RTC_1.jpg[/attachment:3v62zwel]

T


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm a little confused... :? ....... Dave, at Doug's Shoot'in Sports should have a better answer than that !! Although, in all fairness, I've had the same problem with Impact Guns. I wish these guy's would at least inform the customers that they really don't know, instead of leading us on. 
I really can't imagine Doug's would have saved you a ton of money on anything, maybe 20 or 30 bucks is all. 
Here is the link to Impact Guns concerning the gun you've ordered. It also show's it's 'out-of-stock'... -)O(- 
http://www.impactguns.com/store/798681313037.html


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think they sold it to Paul behind your back, here is the proof http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Tree- that's the reversed two tone, but that is the model. I wanted the one without the threaded barrel, and not the sport model. Just the standard model with the silver slide on it. They quoted me at $289 where Get Some, Sportsman's, and Cabela's quoted me at $350.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If you decide you want that one, I can get it to you for 295 + tax and BCI and have it the next day. Also, If you don't mind the wait, it would save you about 20 bucks to throw it in with another handgun order.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

send me a PM with your contact info. I may wanna do that. My boss is looking at getting an XD for CC, so he may be interested if the price is right. Let me know.


----------

